# Fuji X-E1



## DarkShadow (Dec 20, 2013)

I am not parting with my DSLR but thinking of getting the Fuji X-E1 with the 18-55 f/2.8 - 4 OIS. IQ looks to be good from sample photos and has good reviews for the most part. Some days I just don't want to lug around the DSLR for landscape or street shooting. Open to suggestions but no micro four thirds and has to have a view finder.Thanks


----------



## Ysarex (Dec 20, 2013)

DarkShadow said:


> I am not parting with my DSLR but thinking of getting the Fuji X-E1 with the 18-55 f/2.8 - 4 OIS. IQ looks to be good from sample photos and has good reviews for the most part. Some days I just don't want to lug around the DSLR for landscape or street shooting. Open to suggestions but no micro four thirds and has to have a view finder.Thanks



I just swapped my Canon 5DmkII and 2 L lenses for a Fuji X-E2 with the 18-55mm f/2.8 and the 14mm f/2.8. It's been just about a month now since I made the swap and I'm completely delighted. The camera handles well and the EVF is quite good -- not an OVF, but you have to pay a price for the smaller lighter body. The Fuji X-Trans sensor is a real advantage and Fuji's lenses are excellent. The 14mm f/2.8 is jaw-dropping spectacular! The 18-55mm is no slouch either. Here's a full-res un-cropped shot from the 18-55mm: smokin_jack.

Joe


----------



## DarkShadow (Dec 21, 2013)

Wow! impressive IQ nice and sharp and color is great. This helps a lot. Thanks Joe


----------



## sashbar (Dec 21, 2013)

Should be a significant upgrade in IQ compared to Canon 60D.


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 21, 2013)

DarkShadow said:


> I am not parting with my DSLR but thinking of getting the Fuji X-E1 with the 18-55 f/2.8 - 4 OIS. IQ looks to be good from sample photos and has good reviews for the most part. Some days I just don't want to lug around the DSLR for landscape or street shooting. Open to suggestions but no micro four thirds and has to have a view finder.Thanks



There are several M4/3 bodies with built-in viewfinders.


----------



## DarkShadow (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks Ron but I don't want a smaller sensor of 4/3 as the Fuji has a 1.5 crop for better high ISO performance. Bigger sensor then in Canon DSLR crop and about the same size of Nikons. My 60D will still be my go to for wildlife for fast focus tracking and glass.

I just looked over the PDF user manual of the X-E1 and seems pretty user friendly with some nice features and the aperture lens ring is cool.


----------



## Ysarex (Dec 21, 2013)

sashbar said:


> Should be a significant upgrade in IQ compared to Canon 60D.



Sashbar's right -- buying the Fuji could eventually cause you to look upon the 60D with some dissatisfaction. Here's a landscape I shot Wednesday on my walk using the 18-55mm zoom. Again it is un-cropped and at full-res: Clifton Heights Park.  Check the tree branches in the upper right corner and note how little definition loss -- that's a zoom lens.

Joe


----------



## DarkShadow (Dec 21, 2013)

Nice but being mostly a wildlife shooter like BIF, the 60D with my 70-200 f4L in front or a 400 prime Would win hands down. The Fuji will probably win in most other areas. The optical quality of the L glass is outstanding so IQ is not a issue but the attention it gets Is.There is no hiding a white lens with a very large lens hood. Wildlife No problem but in more public areas there is way to much attention and need a more under the radar so to speak.


----------



## Ysarex (Dec 21, 2013)

DarkShadow said:


> Nice but being mostly a wildlife shooter like BIF, the 60D with my 70-200 f4L in front or a 400 prime Would win hands down. The Fuji will probably win in most other areas. The optical quality of the L glass is outstanding so IQ is not a issue but the attention it gets Is.There is no hiding a white lens with a very large lens hood



The X-E1's AF performance will be poor in comparison to your 60D and not a good camera for BIF. Fuji fixed the AF speed with the X-E2 but not necessarily the AF tracking which should still be much better with the 60D. (X-E1 and X-E2 have the same sensor so not IQ difference). Fuji has released a 55-200mm zoom which has been getting excellent reviews. I'm considering it, but that's not my interest -- I lean the other way and it's the 14mm f/2.8 that has me excited. Check this out: Here's the 14mm at full res with the only cropping done to correct some keystoning. Route_66.jpg

Joe


----------



## DarkShadow (Dec 21, 2013)

Ok now I am drooling more. What great detail


----------



## slackercruster (Dec 21, 2013)

I gave up on m43 except for max stealth. I go with Fuji.


----------



## duncanvogel (Jan 28, 2014)

I recently dropped my 5Dmkiii and complete L series prime kit for a Fuji X-E1 and just a 35mm 1.4
the change has really pushed me to do more street photography, and this kit is ideal for that application. 
If you want to see some high res samples of what I've shot with it check out my website.


----------

